# Chickens gone!!



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Prolly the worst day ever! Put it this way my coop is 100% secure !! Chicken wire buried under ground top on it all secure! And everything locked up! I have 11 hens, well I did! Something got in I'm guessing a raccoon and killed all 11 of my hens!!! I am so MADD it's unreal I think I'm still in shock! Everything gone! I had such awesome hens and their all gone! And there is a chicken expo tomorrow at the big e and now I gotta start over from scratch!!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

It looked like world war 3 but chickens!! I can't believe it!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, that is terrible. So sorry for your losses. I hope you can figure out how to keep it from happening again. Good luck


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear this makes me mad and upset! I know you loved your chickens.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

are you sure it was a ****. when i had a **** he only killed one at a time. but he did keep coming back. we had to kill him, with permission of DNR tho. he wiped us out one at a time.but he would carry them off or kill them and leave in a tree and come back later. so sorry for your loss. its infuriating.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How horrific! I am so sorry!!! My heart goes out to you. =(


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear your news...thats one of my biggest fears! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry?? *LIFE IS GOOD*! doesn't seem appropriate for this post??? It's just a part of my Avatar... Jen


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so sorry. How horrifying to walk in on. Do you have weasels and skunks where you are?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

This is exactly what caused my chicken's demise as well.

I hate those raccoons!


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Devastating. Such a terrible loss. 

If your coop is really that secure it is probably not a raccoon but a weasel. Raccoons are smart enough to take one at a time. Weasels and minks leave your coop looking like a battle field with no survivors. They can squeeze through tiny spaces. 

I know that won't help with your loss but may help you know what to address before getting more birds.


----------



## ladyhawk (Aug 12, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I haven't had this experience yet and hope I never do. 

My chickens are free roaming and locked up at night in one of the stalls of a concrete block barn. 
I only moved them in there because winter was approaching and wasn't sure how they would handle the snow. 
I'm still a newbie and used to worry because we have owls, hawks, eagles, fox, coyote, skunks and raccoons.

I finally got through the airborne predator stage.. I have seen the foxes every now and then though but I've 
finally gotten used to seeing them running through my fields, so far they have left my chickens alone.... 
Maybe my horses help serve as a deterrent.

June


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

thats a terrible story, i cant imagine what that was like for you.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

several years ago we had similar trouble with Raccoons. But as mentioned before '***** will get only one a night.
Then we picked up a puppy, a Great Pyrineese puppy. Put her in the lot with the chickens, and raised her with them. 
She grew up to become a very large white dog, that will protect everything on the farm from varmits. have had no problems since. Even from hawks.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Hope you can get some revenge....


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry KoKo. What a horrible mess to have to deal with. Was all your girls out there? My worst fear is for that to happen. I hope you find out what did this and take care of it for good.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh dear I'm so sorry for you!! This is my biggest fear! Do you have any idea how the varmit got in? My heart goes out to you and I'm terribly sorry!,! I know at this time nothing is going to make you feel better but you are in my prayers. Again I'm so sorry for the loss of your flock i know it must be heart wrenching!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes I am still very mad at what ever animal did this to my chickens and it killed every one in one night do you think it is a fisher cat or mink?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I am also setting 2 have a heart traps tomorrow and then once I catch it ill send my **** dogs after it!


----------



## Newcastlechickens (Jan 17, 2013)

What a horrible thing! I know how heartbreaking that is. I lost 32 out of 34 chickens about 8 months ago. The trappers around here thought it was dogs but there is no way they got in and out. I found a small opening, and I mean small, at the top of the 6 ft. pen. They decided it was probably *****, maybe a family. I wasn't sure if they took any because I was in such shock seeing the carnage I didn't count them when I picked them up. I only know i had two survivors. The odd thing was there was no blood, they were just dead. Since then I have spent a small fortune completely rebuilding a new pen.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

So sorry!! That's just horrible.


----------



## Catherine (Dec 21, 2012)

Ohhh my heart is breaking for your loss. We lost only 1 and she was not even ours legally but a feral chicken that had just showed up at our home last june 2012. She was beheaded and benecked by what we think was an owl. Found her body under the pine tree her and mr chicken roosted in at nite just a week or more before thanksgiving. We were devastated then and I cant imagine now that we have 2 new hens that we officially adopted due to them being gifted to us from someone that knew about our heartbreak over mrs chicken. I sure would like to know what happened as I am sure you do too, keep us informed and please try again once you find the culprit and can figure a way to stop the killing in the future.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Sorry for ur loss i cant imagine loosing all of mine one of my fears as many have said


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry to hear about your loss
like other have said you need to find out what it was
are you planning on getting peeps?
i wouldn't put anything out there till i caught something in a trap
infact those traps would be all set & inplace from now on if it was me
no point in taking a chance with your next flock

please let us know what you get to replace your birds.
BTW what state are you in?



good luck
piglett
wolfeboro,nh


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Gott him!!! It was a mink that killed them all!! Now it's time to re-flock


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to hear, are they the ferret looking things? Too bad were so far from eachother. I would round up all the wild chickens here and let you choose. And there is allot here! Lol


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

That doesn't sound like a **** to me. Wild animals tend to kill what tey need to eat


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Gott him!!! It was a mink that killed them all!! Now it's time to re-flock


Just remember where there is one ... more than likly there will be two...


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Why is it they stopped making coats from those awful mean animals?


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I was going to say the same as Sundancer! If there is one there probably are more! I haven't had any problems with predators, I'm thinking our Chocolate Lab scares them off?? Jen


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad you caught it!!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> Why is it they stopped making coats from those awful mean animals?


I know how bout it!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

robopetz said:


> Good to hear, are they the ferret looking things? Too bad were so far from eachother. I would round up all the wild chickens here and let you choose. And there is allot here! Lol


Yes they are like a small fisher cat with big claws and big teeth


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Their tough little animals and love pine trees and brooks! So if you have either be very careful because they love chickens. This one dug a 1 inch gap under my shed and got in and killed them all so be careful and be smarter than the mink


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nail that sucker up to the side of the coop as a warming to any others that show up


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

And reset the trap just in case!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh so cute! Too bad so vicious.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah I reset it and nothing else have been around!b


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

*predator ID?*



Kokoschicks said:


> Prolly the worst day ever! Put it this way my coop is 100% secure !! Chicken wire buried under ground top on it all secure! And everything locked up! I have 11 hens, well I did! Something got in I'm guessing a raccoon and killed all 11 of my hens!!! I am so MADD it's unreal I think I'm still in shock! Everything gone! I had such awesome hens and their all gone! And there is a chicken expo tomorrow at the big e and now I gotta start over from scratch!!


 Sorry to hear of your tragic loss. Have you identified the culprit? Weasels can get thru nearly any crack or hole that a mouse can pass thru. Were the hens badly mutilated or had they been simply bitten on the head or neck? Hope you have a way to set a trap-the various live traps available these days can work well. I've moved nearly 10 '***** and 15 skunks from our property in the last 3 years. The animal I cannot catch in a live trap is the red fox. But our foxes rarely come close in the daytime; our birds are securely closed in at night. And, our Aussie dog loves to run after the reds. Even at her top speed, the foxes are simply loafing along-looks pretty funny, especially when she turns back and the fox turns around and follows her!
If you like, send me a pm and I will give you some trapping details.


----------



## 1720Bluebell (Jan 11, 2013)

*predator ID*

Whoops! I replied b 4 I had read all the comments U had received! Sorry about that, but good work trapping.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

1720Bluebell said:


> Sorry to hear of your tragic loss. Have you identified the culprit? Weasels can get thru nearly any crack or hole that a mouse can pass thru. Were the hens badly mutilated or had they been simply bitten on the head or neck? Hope you have a way to set a trap-the various live traps available these days can work well. I've moved nearly 10 '***** and 15 skunks from our property in the last 3 years. The animal I cannot catch in a live trap is the red fox. But our foxes rarely come close in the daytime; our birds are securely closed in at night. And, our Aussie dog loves to run after the reds. Even at her top speed, the foxes are simply loafing along-looks pretty funny, especially when she turns back and the fox turns around and follows her!
> If you like, send me a pm and I will give you some trapping details.


Yeah it was mink that got in and we can say he's not around anymore... But yea and the protection will be fixed when the ground unthaws!


----------



## da1214wic (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG how sad, i could not imagine your shock. hope you will find out how it happen so in the future your new chicks will be safe.


----------

